# Snow Blade for Hire



## graydog (Mar 14, 2012)

A court show on TV featured a homeowner who hailed down a pickup truck with a blade on the front to push the snow off his driveway. The young man with the blade agreed to push off the snow for $20.00. He damaged the homeowner's asphalt driveway. The homeowner sued for $750.00, even though it was a very old asphalt driveway. The blade owner did not get a written release for possible damage. He lost the case.

Moral of this story: Get a written release maybe?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd be spreading the word around about that home owner.

Those such people why lot good folks think twice lend helping hand to stranger in need now a days.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> I'd be spreading the word around about that home owner.
> 
> Those such people why lot good folks think twice lend helping hand to stranger in need now a days.


That's the truth. We had an idiot do some work for us years ago and the guy destroyed a fence, hit our barn and damaged the corner, and hit a nice tree causing more damage before I dismissed him from the premises. So there are bad operators out there too, but we never sued. Just not my style.


----------



## graydog (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I just thought it might be interesting to start this discussion. I think he priced the job way too cheap, to start with. Surely there could be a damage release equitable to both parties. Insurance is very costly, but necessary.

I sold and installed draperies for 20 years. I was installing a job and the customer thought it would be helpful to place a small foot stool at the base of my ladder while I was on top of the ladder (unknown to me). I stepped down expecting to step to the floor, fell when I hit the stool, falling backwards, putting a big dent in the front of his new dresser. He didn't say anything and neither did I. I think we both knew why I fell.


----------

